# Greeting from a complete newbie!



## MrVoize (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello all,
This seems like a great forum for music lovers. I hope I learn a lot here.

I'm an amatuer composer with... 
well, only a laymans understanding, education, or technical appreciation for classical music. That hasn't stopped me from attempting to compose my own pieces.


That said,
I'm trying to find a worthwhile place to post some of my recorded mp3's, and find some constructive criticism. My friends and family tell me my music sounds "cool", but they are biased and know less of classical than I do, which isn't much. So I would like someone with a real ear to take a listen and let me know what they think.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Greedings.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................

Me always happy to hear amateur's compositions to raise my self-esteem (if it sucks), or enter a state of romantic grief (if it is better than mine)


----------



## MrVoize (Nov 23, 2009)

Do you know what is the best site for hosting mp3 files?

I was thinking of using you-tube... but I don't know if I can just upload the mp3's with pictures attached or what. I'd rather just find a spot to host a link to the mp3 itself.


----------



## ladyrebecca (Mar 19, 2009)

There's clearly something to be said for learning about the stuff that preceded you. But there's something to be said about just going for it and composing/creating (in any field) without all of the technical knowledge of what came before. Keeps things fresh. There are very few people without "real ears." It's probably true that some are better than others, but anyone claiming to have golden ears probably doesn't have equally golden opinions. Enjoy!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

MrVoize said:


> Do you know what is the best site for hosting mp3 files?


Maybe not the _best_ site, but certainly a good one that also offers a free "lite" service is Box(dot)net. I've been a paid user of "box" for several years and happy with their service.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

If theyre short enough you can attach them right into this forum.


----------



## MrVoize (Nov 23, 2009)

I have uploaded my first piece to youtube. I had to whip up the video "production" pretty quick myself, so it is not very good...also had to reduce the sound quality more than I would have liked.

Oh well,
here it is:
"Reconquista"





Entirely original composition written by myself. Sound production by Voize (which is just me and my family).
Instruments: Guitar, Violins, ContraBass, Timpani, Various Percussion

Enjoy!



> If theyre short enough you can attach them right into this forum.


Awesome!
I will be uploading High Quality samples ASAP!


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I use icompositions.com 

I'm also an amateur writer but with about 10 years experience off and on. I really can't wait till school is over so I can have more time to donate to it!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

emiellucifuge said:


> If theyre short enough you can attach them right into this forum.


Excellent point ... however, each member is imposed a limitation of 16.0 MB for all MP3 files. The concept behind that was for members to be able to feature samples, or short complete pieces.


----------



## MrVoize (Nov 23, 2009)

In case you don't want to see the silly youtube clip...

[Admin edit: attached file removed per users request]


----------

